# OLDIES CAR CLUB PRESENTS:



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

THATS GOING TO BE A FIRME SHOW. 

TRUE MEMORIES HOSTING E.L.A WHITTIER BLVD. AUGUST 02,2009
FLYER COMING SOON.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14013607
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: I met you at the Nte Life show. I have some pictures of your cars here that I'm in the process of loading up. Shall I post your cars here??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13596779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes just post it here


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14142561
> *Yes just post it here
> *


Still doing the photobucket thing with them. As soon as I'm finished I'll post them up here too.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13596779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13596779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't forget. I will be posting it soon! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Here you go guys! These are a couple of photos that I have finished with the photobucket ordeal from the Nite Life Show in Santa Barbara. I thought I'd thought you'd like to see them. Working on more, as soon as I can!  


























I learned a lot about the history of this car. I can't imagine this as a school bus! I was jipped. Had to ride in a big yellow school bus. Do these kids from the year of this car know how lucky they were?????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13596779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good Thank you :yes: 



> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 08:58 AM~14170844
> *Here you go guys!  These are a couple of photos that I have finished with the photobucket ordeal from the Nite Life Show in Santa Barbara.  I thought I'd thought you'd like to see them. Working on more, as soon as I can!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 13 2009, 12:09 PM~14179924
> *Looks good Thank you  :yes:
> *


Your welcome! :biggrin: Can't help but be in awe over these cars! You guys have done incredible things to them! They're beautiful! I had found a few more in the memory, but they didn't come out at all. I'm looking through the whole ordeal right now. There's a couple pictures I took on the interiors and cady corner like, and for some reason I can't find it. As soon as I do, I'll post them! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:22 AM~14184927
> *ttt
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 11 2009, 01:21 AM~14157937
> *GOOD TIMES C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 14 2009, 12:01 PM~14186380
> *Thanks Homie
> *


ummmm, I'm a girl.  But your very welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

sfv





http://www.syntectopcar.com/lowrider-car-videos/index.html


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

UCE San Fernando will be there supporting. Glad to see the show come back to the High School.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 19 2009, 10:48 AM~14239662
> *UCE San Fernando will be there supporting. Glad to see the show come back to the High School.
> *


 Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 13 2009, 12:10 PM~14179937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

OLDIES C.C. (HOUSTON TEJAS) WILL BE THERE!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ITS ON MEXIKA WILL BE THERE 4 SHO


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 23 2009, 07:43 AM~14271644
> *OLDIES C.C. (HOUSTON TEJAS) WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 24 2009, 11:23 AM~14283648
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 02:57 AM~14292187
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 23 2009, 09:16 AM~14272371
> *ITS ON MEXIKA WILL BE THERE 4 SHO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 23 2009, 08:43 AM~14271644
> *OLDIES C.C. (HOUSTON TEJAS) WILL BE THERE!
> *


  wasup Homie


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 23 2009, 10:16 AM~14272371
> *ITS ON MEXIKA WILL BE THERE 4 SHO
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS AND ITS ON


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 28 2009, 06:09 PM~14323280
> *   2 MORE WEEKS AND ITS ON
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: getting close!~


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14330578
> *:thumbsup:  getting close!~
> *


Yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 1 2009, 10:35 AM~14351365
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 16 2009, 03:44 PM~13596779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE.!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 PM~14358461
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE.!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

ill be there...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT SUNDAY ITS ON SOUTHLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALONG WITH THE 66 CHEVY OMPALA SS


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 5 2009, 02:24 PM~14385976
> *   NEXT SUNDAY ITS ON SOUTHLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ALONG WITH THE 66 CHEVY OMPALA SS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 6 2009, 07:29 PM~14396974
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 5 2009, 11:34 AM~14385153
> *ill be there...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT Thee Artistics Santa Barbara Ch. will be there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14408263
> *TTT Thee Artistics Santa Barbara Ch. will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 23 2009, 10:43 AM~14271644
> *OLDIES C.C. (HOUSTON TEJAS) WILL BE THERE!
> *


I'll try to make it next year.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 05:55 PM~14416687
> *I'll try to make it next year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

i guarantee this show is going to be banging no doubt about CFLTV will brocast this show global so moore people can come next event you guys do and thx for the carne asada and the pics you guys let me take that night there in lowridernationals/myspace and video front page


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TO MORE DAYS HOMIES AND ITS ON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14428156
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Take care of my homies out there. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jul 9 2009, 08:21 PM~14429829
> *i guarantee this show is going to be banging no doubt about CFLTV will brocast this show global so moore people can come next event you guys do and thx for the carne asada and the pics you guys let me take that night there in lowridernationals/myspace and video front page
> *


Hey Bro. I can't find the video


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 2 2009, 06:39 PM~14366691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/thelowridernationals is there and we will be there in the tomorrow to shot again and CFLTV.NET is half way up you an check out last year episodes new season coming soon and thats going to have george from Oldies car club doing a favor for me thx again bro and what we shot tomorrow to then the world will see you guys any other club wants the same lov let me knw


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 2 2009, 06:37 PM~14366680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP  :biggrin: SEE EVERYONE in the morning.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2009, 07:29 AM~14432477
> *Take care of my homies out there.  :biggrin:
> *


Alwayz  our Homies :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Gents,
Old Memories took a drive up to San Fernando to support the Oldies Car Show. Hot day but a good show. i would say over 350 cars easily, i ran out of film and only took 356 pics. Check them out

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com <---Click there for more


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes it was a good, show. and i respect the judges decisions. how ever i dont agree with the bomb truck category. because there should have been more than 1959 and older. i think there should have been a stock street and mild category. as there was for the other bombs. this is just my opinion i could be wrong, but i do know one thing. i will not be attending this show next year....
thank you


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/thelowridernationals just put pics on the our site check them out


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 12 2009, 07:03 PM~14451872
> *Yes it was a good,  show. and i respect the judges decisions. how ever i dont agree with the bomb truck category. because there should have been more than 1959 and older. i think there should have been a stock street and mild category. as there was for the other bombs.  this is just my opinion i could be wrong, but  i do know one thing. i will not be attending this show next year....
> thank you
> *


 :0


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jul 12 2009, 08:03 PM~14451872
> *Yes it was a good,  show. and i respect the judges decisions. how ever i dont agree with the bomb truck category. because there should have been more than 1959 and older. i think there should have been a stock street and mild category. as there was for the other bombs.  this is just my opinion i could be wrong, but  i do know one thing. i will not be attending this show next year....
> thank you
> *


Pinche Vato No te Nojes :angry: Its all good in the hood, it was a success, good for the neighborhood and lowriding community. Cant take it to serious loco :biggrin: just my 2 cents...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

it had a really good turnout cant wait for the next one


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 12 2009, 10:52 PM~14453428
> *it had a really good turnout cant wait for the next one
> *


Basher thanks for helping a old man out!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jul 13 2009, 08:32 AM~14456165
> *Basher thanks for helping a old man out!!
> *


any time :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

I will like to thank everyone that came to our show and sported us. It was a good show we had over 500 cars, over 100 lowriders bikes and over 40 motorcycles. We will work on a bigger and better show for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

YES SIR THAT WAS A DOWN SHOW CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 13 2009, 11:20 AM~14457643
> *I will like to thank everyone that came to our show and sported us. It was a good show we had over 500 cars, over 100 lowriders bikes and over 40 motorcycles. We will work on a bigger and better show for next year.  :thumbsup:
> *


TIGHT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats to Fred Subia 1st place El Camino all the way down from Fresno!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 13 2009, 11:20 AM~14457643
> *I will like to thank everyone that came to our show and sported us. It was a good show we had over 500 cars, over 100 lowriders bikes and over 40 motorcycles. We will work on a bigger and better show for next year.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERONE WHO CAME OUT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

SOME PIS FROM THE SHOW
















































































































































DOWNLOADING MORE


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Big ups to OLDIES C.C for havin' such a great show see you guys next year.



EvilWays Purple avi 1st place trucks.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the hospitality George and Oldies Car Club! The show was just as hot as the weather! Look for a full feature in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine. I put a few photos up on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 13 2009, 03:52 PM~14460660
> *Big ups to OLDIES C.C  for havin' such a great show see you guys next year.
> EvilWays Purple avi 1st place trucks.
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 13 2009, 05:40 PM~14461816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 13 2009, 04:30 PM~14461711
> *Thanks for the hospitality George and Oldies Car Club! The show was just as hot as the weather! Look for a full feature in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine. I put a few photos up on www.jaebueno.com
> *


Thank you Jae thanks for coming out and you are always welcome in our family. Can't wait for the future issue, call me if you need more info on the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP GEORGE AND OLDIES C.C. THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW AND THANKS FOR LETTING US SELL OUR CDS AND LETTING MY BOY PERFORM FOR EVERYONE LETS DO IT AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR HOMIE NICE TO SEE THE VALLE UP HIGH ON THE MAP FOR THIS SHOW HOMIE


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 13 2009, 07:31 PM~14463932
> *     WHATS UP GEORGE AND OLDIES C.C. THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW AND THANKS FOR LETTING US SELL OUR CDS AND LETTING MY BOY PERFORM FOR EVERYONE LETS DO IT AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR HOMIE NICE TO SEE THE VALLE UP HIGH ON THE MAP FOR THIS SHOW HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme pics! looked like a great turnout.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 14 2009, 09:19 AM~14467695
> *firme pics!  looked like a great turnout.
> *


a lot of cars,, but no girls.....!!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 14 2009, 08:19 AM~14467695
> *firme pics!  looked like a great turnout.
> *


thanks Homie more to come need to download


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Jul 14 2009, 10:55 AM~14469188
> *a lot of cars,, but no girls.....!!
> *


 :yes: maybe too hot


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 14 2009, 02:00 PM~14471465
> *:yes: maybe too hot
> *



im too hott


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Jul 14 2009, 04:17 PM~14473126
> *im too hott
> *


wasup che che you like the new truck


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats "GRANDPA" FRED on the first place win. Show them youngsters how the OG lowriders do it!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

size=22pt]PACHUCO CC LINED UP.....READY TO ROLL IN THE CAR SHOW..![/size]













































OLD MEMOREIS ROLLING...IN... shortDogs.


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

PACHUCO CC LINED UP.....READY TO ROLL IN THE CAR SHOW..!


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES ROLLING IN...


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topaz81869_@Jul 15 2009, 06:04 PM~14486374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im loving this little hynita


----------



## 47chevy (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jul 15 2009, 11:58 AM~14482523
> *ttt
> *


hey oldies, can u post the results plz.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PACHUCO 39_@Jul 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14488641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHY WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WHENS THE NEXT SHOW?


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 23 2009, 10:15 AM~14560289
> *WHY WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WHENS THE NEXT SHOW?
> *


We will have a Toy Drive Car Show in November, more info coming soon


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

